

Some say that he invented a bicycle, but very complicated bicycle - carlwhel

I have invented the bicycle, backup app which allow to backup even millions of files. Others cannot copy even 100000 files to remote server. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.immortalfiles.com Does anybody need to copy so many files to remote?
======
carlwhel
My bicycle have carbon tires. Tires are bullet proof.

------
DrScump
what happens if you get a flat tire?

